# Total Newbie



## pepejoe (Jul 23, 2013)

Just had a couple questions ,I've never had a train set but grand daughter and I thought we would enjoy this as a hobby.Unfortunately we only have about a 7x3 ft. area for our table.I'm thinking N scale,even though I'd would rather have HO, because of the space we have available. We also want to recreate a small appalachian town (that's where we live) and I'd like something similar to what would have traveled through the region . Thanks for reading


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

How old is your granddaughter? The smaller the scale, the harder it is for little hands (and older eyes) to work with.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome...7x3 equals 16" radius curves in HO scale. Tight but not out of the norm for small 4 axle diesels and small steam engines with 40' box cars and such. Use flex track to minimize rail joints, that will reduce derailments and don't put in too many turnouts, 3-4 at the most. Limit your industry to a small coal tipple in town and a team track/logging spur. You'd be amazed at just how much you can slip in...:thumbsup:


----------

